# Betta Sorority Question- 40g breeder



## bcarrot (May 12, 2014)

Hi Folks,

I'm throwing around the idea of getting a 40 gallon breeder in the future and stocking it with a sorority of female Betta. I'm trying to get a little insight into how many females would be a good fit for this size tank? I know they need to be kept in a group of at least 5+. I know a guy that will sell me females that were all raised in the same tank. (I'm thinking this will help alleviate some problems when it comes to them establishing a pecking order.) Has anyone successfully female Betta in a community tank? I was throwing around the idea of housing them with a pair of pearl gourami. 

Perhaps a 40 gallon breeder is just a ridiculous size tank to keep a sorority...thoughts? I currently have a 29g, but it's stocked with 8 emperor and 12 cardinal tetra. Maybe I should just wait until those little fellas are no longer with me and then stock the 29g with the female Betta? I could save myself a good chunk of money if the 29g would be a good fit. (But let's be honest, who doesn't want a bigger tank if they could fit it in their house, right? HA!  )


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Treat them similar to African cichlids- ie, the more the better as territorial/aggression is spread around more. In other words, stock as many as your bioload can handle.

You planning any other fish in this tank?

Back when I was breeding bettas, I'd sometimes keep around 100 juvies in a 20gal tank. Wasn't a long term arrangement, I'd pull out individuals that started to get aggressive, and got large weekly water changes.

If you really want to try a Sorority display tank (I personally never had luck with them), I'd recommend starting off with some just sexed juvies and try and raise them together. Without adding or removing any fish.


----------



## Nestle_ (Jul 4, 2013)

I have a large sorority in my 46 bow right now, theres around 15 females in there and theres almost no aggression. They are not siblings and they've been added at varying times.
I think my biggest thing that helps is lots of plants, wood, floating plants, and hiding spots. these girls are not shy, and will often hang out together.

if you can get some from a breeder who has raised them all together then problems will be minimal.

in all the time I've had these girls, they have never, never once done damage to each other and any damage done has been by the males while breeding.


----------



## bcarrot (May 12, 2014)

I was thinking of having maybe one other species in with them, but I wasn't certain they would coexist peacefully with another species. The females I would be getting would all be juvies from the same clutch (? Is the the proper term). I'm guessing that would be a good thing?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

"Spawn" would be the correct term, and IME females from the same spawn can be a good choice.

Just make sure you have backup plans for any individuals that end up chronic bullies or bullied.


----------



## bcarrot (May 12, 2014)

Thanks! Another wrinkle in my brain. I love learning new fish facts 

Yep, I'll definitely be sure to have a backup plan should any of the fishies not get a long. My fish are like family to me. I couldn't stand to have one get picked one. They'd be given a good home in another tank.


----------



## Julee (Aug 12, 2011)

It's recommended to have a minimum of six females in a sorority to distribute aggression, with more being better. I would go with a minimum of ten. Are you planning on having anything else in the tank?


----------



## bcarrot (May 12, 2014)

I would like to have other fish in the tank, perhaps some Pearl Gourami. Though, I'm not 100% sure if they would get along or not. A tank full of female Betta while pretty, seems a little boring, IMO. So, I would definitely like to add some other species of fish. I have to be careful though since my pH out of the tap is 8.0.


----------



## Virto (Dec 6, 2012)

I'd avoid the gourami or any other labyrinth fish. They will dwarf female betta splendens and can have very similar temperament. I wouldn't keep any fish that have a tendency to nip fins or that will have long fins for the bettas to bite.

I'd say you should easily be able to keep 15 females in a 40 with decent planting and hiding spaces. I've been tempted to run another sorority in the 46, but it's a bit too deep, imo.


----------



## bcarrot (May 12, 2014)

Virto said:


> I'd avoid the gourami or any other labyrinth fish. They will dwarf female betta splendens and can have very similar temperament. I wouldn't keep any fish that have a tendency to nip fins or that will have long fins for the bettas to bite.
> 
> I'd say you should easily be able to keep 15 females in a 40 with decent planting and hiding spaces. I've been tempted to run another sorority in the 46, but it's a bit too deep, imo.


OH, ok. Thanks for the heads up. Guess it's back to the drawing board  

Sweet! 15 females would be super cool. I would definitely plant it densly. Love me some plants! Ha! I started thinking maybe a 40g long might be better than a breeder. It would give them more room to spread out lengthwise. I would think they'd rather have more length to swim around in than heigth. They wouldn't have such a far distance to swim to the top to get a breath.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I'd recommend a non fin nipping schooling or shoaling fish species with the girls. Stay away from the common 'zebrea danios' as they are fast and nip. I've seen a betta sorority that was set up with neon tetra in the tank as well.. it was a youtube video for someones office tank that was used as a sort of 'divider' between their desk and another office mates desk that shared the room with them (can't recall the pt member name or url).


----------

